# Willing to move to WA for mining Job



## lecongqui (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi,

I have mechanical engineer in VietNam, and have 7 years working experience in technical field: maintenance, project management & supervisor.

I've arrived NSW for 3 months ago. But i could not find a job.

I want to move to WA to find a mining job. 

I would like to receive ideals from all of you: How can find a job in WA before i am going there? or list of job agent which can support me to looking for a job?

Thanks and regards.


----------



## AUSConnect (May 14, 2012)

Good afternoon,

Actually, there are many engineering and other specialist roles on offer in the Australian mining sector, particularly WA. This is despite the high wages on offer - the local population and education system simply cannot keep up with demand.

A coincidence you asked since I actually wrote about this in my very last article: Australia-Europe-ConnectSkilled staff needed for Australian mining projects

So you are already here in Australia, what kind of Visa do you have? What is your engineering specialisation? Have you been given any specific feedback for rejection of applied jobs? PM me if you want to discuss some ideas.

Regards,

Daniel
australiaeuropeconnect.com



lecongqui said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have mechanical engineer in VietNam, and have 7 years working experience in technical field: maintenance, project management & supervisor.
> 
> ...


----------



## lecongqui (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Daniel,

Thanks very much for your kindly reply.

Regards, 



AUSConnect said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Actually, there are many engineering and other specialist roles on offer in the Australian mining sector, particularly WA. This is despite the high wages on offer - the local population and education system simply cannot keep up with demand.
> 
> ...


----------



## kelechibe (Aug 10, 2012)

What's the use going to Australia when getting jobs is so hard?


----------



## glenaus (Nov 28, 2011)

Daniel just seen your post. Do you know anything about land acquisition / development manager roles in Aus and specifically WA? I have a skilled independent visa and trying to decide where to relocate to (currently in UK but travelling to Perth In feb to activate the visa). I hear the WA jobs market is heavily influenced by what the mining industry is doing however eastern aus has a bit more stability and isn't reliant in this sector. Look forward to hearing from you. Thank you in advance


----------



## mikesrozer (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello my friend, you are moving to WA and you need the right way to search a perfect job so you will have to visit jobofmine[dot]com here you will got many jobs for you. they will provide you good package of salary.


----------



## AUSConnect (May 14, 2012)

*WA query*

Hello Glenaus,

Sorry for the late reply, I have been traveling through Europe with work.

There are definitely land acquisition roles in WA - depending on whether you work public or private, mining or non-mining then the salary may vary considerably, but a ballpark figure for a non-mining role is around 75 - 90K. Having the visa is a big head start so your focus should be on differentiating yourself from local competition.

Yes, mining does influence WA economy but the boom has been going for a long time now, the minerals are still there and recent signs from China are encouraging. But also consider that Perth has 1.75 million people, which sustains its own economy regardless of mining. It is a big place with a lot of opportunities. East coast is obviously where the majority of people live if that is a factor for you.

Hope this helps,
Daniel
Career Manager (Europe Office)
CFS Career Management


----------



## kelechibe (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello Daniel

Welcome back and I enjoy your posts, they are quite helpful. As an occupational health and safety officer with 475skilled regional visa, where or which region in WA would you recommend for a head start especially areas that offer oil and gas job opportunities with low cost of living? I was initially considering mandurah.

KC


----------



## glenaus (Nov 28, 2011)

Daniel you're a legend thank you for taking the time to reply. How was Europe? Do you have some professional contact details I can email you my cv and cover letter? Sounds like you're in the know-how. I'm going to Perth late jan/feb for 3 weeks to activate my visa and trying to arrange meetings with companies and recruitment firms so if you know of any. Thanks again for your help. Kind regards, glen


----------



## AUSConnect (May 14, 2012)

Hi Glenaus,

You are welcome, you can try C-F-S Career Management. As a disclaimer I work for that company in their European Office, it comes at a cost but aims to help those who want professional jobs often difficult to find otherwise (normally aiming for the 100K + salary to give you an idea).

If you want to go it alone you can try the typical websites such as monster or seek or look at openings via individual company websites in your sector but you'll be competing against everyone else so you'll need to work hard to differentiate yourself and gain access to those jobs which most suit you.

Good work on getting the visa sorted when you arrive late Jan/Feb, remember to emphasis that point (so recruiters won't assume they need to sponsor you, which is not too difficult but there are some lazy recruiters out there like any other) and also see if you can line up any networking opportunities when you arrive to activate your visa. You said you were trying to meet companies - don't forget WA state government either.

Hope this helps,
Daniel
Career Manager (Europe Office)
CFS Career Management



glenaus said:


> Daniel you're a legend thank you for taking the time to reply. How was Europe? Do you have some professional contact details I can email you my cv and cover letter? Sounds like you're in the know-how. I'm going to Perth late jan/feb for 3 weeks to activate my visa and trying to arrange meetings with companies and recruitment firms so if you know of any. Thanks again for your help. Kind regards, glen


----------

